# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  What are you looking forward to?

## whiteman

What are you looking forward to?

I'm looking forward to college football and professional football this fall

----------


## Tinkerbell

Flying back to Seattle to visit family and friends.

----------


## whiteman

> Flying back to Seattle to visit family and friends.



The Northwest is awsome in the summer. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else this time of year  ::D:

----------


## peace

A four night stay in Launceston.

----------


## Sadeyes

Seeing my kids

----------


## VickieKitties

Moving out of this crappy apartment, into one that's crappy for new reasons  ::):

----------


## Lost Control Again

Winter! Tae hell wi this heat!!  :Joint:  < oh and a wee yellow [BEEP] smoking Ganja!  :Razz:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Making this Kit Kat cake for my sister's birthday.

----------


## L

^^^ Making that cake for my fancy dress party ^^^

----------


## Arcadia

Spending a day with friends.





> Making this Kit Kat cake for my sister's birthday.



Yum.  Did you make it yet?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Spending a day with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.  Did you make it yet?



Yes indeedy. Ran into a few problems but it turned out alright & it was delicious. I can't find a way to post the picture so that it isn't enormous.  ::(:

----------


## VickieKitties

It's starting to thunderstorm again, hopefully it cools off before I have to get ready for work.

----------


## SmileyFace

Covering a kiddy Halloween event this weekend for the newspaper I am interning for. I get to dress up and everything haha, should be fun.

----------


## VickieKitties

7 am tomorrow morning.

----------


## Chantellabella

Finding that small little house where my cats and I can call home. A backyard where we can plant our garden and watch my grandkids play again. Security. Love. 

It's kinda lost right now, but I have to believe I will get it all back again. I'm truly looking forward to it again.

----------


## L

Having my exams over

----------


## Otherside

> Having my exams over



Good luck with them.  ::):

----------


## L

> Good luck with them.



Thanks, they are not for another 5 weeks yet lol

----------


## James

sleep, so I can leave this world for a while

----------


## kc1895

45abbef2-ab6f-43e3-a692-5365da9f991b.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace

Thanksgiving Break  ::\:  lol as this semester's winding down, the workload's gotten even more crazy. Had been feeling rather overwhelmed and such lately. Anxiety spiked as well.

----------


## VickieKitties

Going to the mall Friday, down another size.  ::):   Love new clothes ~

----------


## nemmm3

I'm looking forward to experience life after high school!

----------


## L

I can't wait to start my internship - only a month away now

----------


## Member11

1) A trip in January 
2) Losing weight 
3) Publishing my first novel 
4) Fixing my laptop's keyboard (I need my 'up' button >.<)

----------


## James

I'm looking forward to the holidays being over and done with.

----------


## SmileyFace

The semester to end o_o lol

But first things first -- I'm looking forward to today to be over lol. I do not wanna be at school today...

----------


## Kirsebaer

Going to France next year <3

----------


## Chieve

For me, I'm looking forward to be able to branch off from my bf and make some of my own friends from community college or work...but also being able to have a lot of time for my bf still

Christmas  ::): 

My friend coming back from university

My dad to get better

The semester to end...

My own car

And I'm looking forward for my bf to get promoted at his job soon





> I'm looking forward to experience life after high school!



Haha life after high school is better I would say. After high school, I realized no one cared for me and I hate them all now to an extent, not everyone, those who say hi to me I like haha

You start to branch off ad become your own person if you make a good enough effort

It's an easy way towards self-acceptance.

Which helps to getting to know people and not really caring if these people end up wanting to be your friend or not...

I went to community college, idk if you're going to dorm but good luck  ::): 





> The semester to end o_o lol
> 
> But first things first -- I'm looking forward to today to be over lol. I do not wanna be at school today...



Good luck  ::):  I can't wait either...just one more week for me, I have a calc test and sociology test today, anthropology final Tuesday, and a calc final Thursday lol almost done though!  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I don't really know anymore.

----------


## SmileyFace

For this week to end I suppose lol

----------


## Chieve

My last few tests

----------


## Misssy

My paycheck.

And as Grumpy said for the week to end.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Decorating our tree. Mostly for the food. Okay, 100% for the food. 
What? Nacho dip is friggen delicious.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Right now I'm looking forward to the shitty part of the alcohol roller coaster going away. (Happy getting drunk, depressed on the downswing)

----------


## L

for next week to be over

----------


## Chieve

A few things.

For today to end.
To finish school tomorrow
To finish my calculus exam

----------


## VickieKitties

Spending my birthday weekend up at my new boyfriend's house.  I hope we get snowed in ~ (:

----------


## James

> Spending my birthday weekend up at my new boyfriend's house.  I hope we get snowed in ~ (:



Happy bday!   :Birthday:   Hope you get snowed in, too   ::D:

----------


## L

Looking forward to seeing my boyfriend tomorrow and my gran to call in a little while x

----------


## L

I am going to become an intern nurse on Monday  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I am going to become an intern nurse on Monday



Hopefully they don't stick you on bedpan duty for your first day. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## L

> Hopefully they don't stick you on bedpan duty for your first day. Â¬_Â¬



Mental health nursing  :Razz:  and I get my own case load of individuals to look after

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Oh, bedpan bullet dodged, then.  :Tongue: 

Best of luck in your nursing adventures, Lasair.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Selling off my Litecoin. Seems like it's gonna be a long process, but $400 for nothing sounds nice.

----------


## VickieKitties

Getting to work tonight.

----------


## Keddy

Getting back to College after winter break  ::D:

----------


## James

Tuesday.  A day off, by myself, with nothing else to do (except clean).

----------


## GunnyHighway

Getting PAID. Just paid off the credit card, phone bill, internet bill, and rent. $1300 later and OUCH.

----------


## L

Giving my boyfriend his birthday present

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My sister visiting in a short while and bringing that cake she had better not have forgotten.  :damn kids:

----------


## Koalafan

Getting some food in meh belly!  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Spring...please...this snow is killin me here. My bike must feel neglected.

----------


## SmileyFace

Going to LA tomorrow!

----------


## Keddy

Going to Dunkin Donuts this morning and getting my coffee  :Coffee: 
...Then once I'm functioning I'll start looking forward to the rest of my day LOL  :;):

----------


## L

I am going to order pizza

----------


## Koalafan

Sleeping and being away from other people  :Tongue:

----------


## James

My kids get to stay at my apartment for the first time this weekend.  I really need to clean up.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Going to LA tomorrow!



Lemme crawl into your luggage, I've never been there.

----------


## L

I have 7 weeks to get my last three assignments done then I just have my internship to finish and I have my degree  ::):  
In 7 weeks I am going to Portugal  ::):

----------


## Lizard

^  Those are all very awesome things.

I look forward to spring.  I can almost taste it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Watching The Walking Dead later (if I'm up late enough).

----------


## SmileyFace

Lakers game next Friday  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

looking forward to watching "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes".. it comes out in July!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chloe

Second avengers when that comes out. Same with skulduggery pleasant (a really good book series that was supposed to be being made into a movie a few years ago don't know where they are with that now) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Finishing college
going to Portugal
going to London
Seeing my friend

----------


## L

Going to Liverpool on a training course 
Going to London on a trip with my mum 

Both in a month  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Oddly, going back to college on Monday. 

It's weird. When I'm in college, I'm bogged down by the workload, and I want a holiday. 

But I think I'm ready to go back.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Sunday is my last day of work in Chamonix before the end of the winter season! I'll get to stay home for 2 weeks before I have to get back to work. In the meantime I'll try to apply for jobs in my town cause having to stay away from home 5 days/week is getting old real fast!

----------


## Kirsebaer

Looking forward to visiting the US in June!!

----------


## Koalafan

> Looking forward to visiting the US in June!!



 ::D: !!!!

----------


## kc1895

Having a roommate  ::):

----------


## Hexagon

Affording a new bike. I'm terrified of driving and I'm not keen on pollution, and my uni isn't very far, plus a lot of students bike around campus. I've found a couple that I really like, but I can't go too expensive. I think I've found one that fits all of my criteria and isn't over my budget.

----------


## L

Going to Liverpool next week

----------


## Kirsebaer

Celebrating my wife's 28th birthday today  ::):   :Heart:  We're having a barbecue with her parents and a few friends later

----------


## L

Going to Malta in July

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

So I was on Facebook, not doing anything when I find a post, a sponsored post for SLC Punk 2, the sequel to my favorite movie. I never liked any SLC Punk related page but it came out just like that. After a long wait they've narrowed down the release to sometime this fall and I am HYPED.

----------


## Antidote

Watching Paper Towns.

----------


## Rawr

Beach trip in mid August.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Saturdaaaayyyy. No work and no school. I finally get to sleep in!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I'm looking forward to the next opportunity I get to spend time with my girlfriend. Not sure when it'll be exactly, but preferably next week or the week after, and hopefully not the month long long gap there was last time. Even though it's only a two-hour drive away living in different cities still puts an unfortunate limitation on us spending time together, but it's great when we finally get a chance to.

----------


## Otherside

I'm looking forward to this driving theory test being over with, whether i pass or fail.

If I pass, yippee, i can stop thinking about it now. 

If I fail, well, that sucks. 

I just want to stop stressing about it though.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm looking forward to this driving theory test being over with, whether i pass or fail.
> 
> If I pass, yippee, i can stop thinking about it now. 
> 
> If I fail, well, that sucks. 
> 
> I just want to stop stressing about it though.



You'll do great!  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> You'll do great!



Thanks, my friend. I got the results back and I did pass!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks, my friend. I got the results back and I did pass!



Yay!!!  :flower:

----------


## L

I have four months of night duty almost over now - 4 nights left cannot wait for them to be over  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Two of my cousins are visiting in October for a football and soccer game. They're going to be staying at our house for a few days. One of them was my favorite cousin when I was a little kid. I haven't seen him in 10 years. It's too bad my brother will be off in college by then, but other than that, I'm pretty excited.

----------


## L

> Thanks, my friend. I got the results back and I did pass!



From failing mine many times before passing and knowing how nerve wrecking that test it, go you xxx

----------


## Otherside

Starting college again next week, believe it or not. Altjough I did manage to loose my student ID somehow. Must have got dropped on the bus. 

Also the next season of The Walking Dead, Grimm and Lost Girl. Why does the UK always get everything later than the US?  ::'(:

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm looking forward to retirement. 10 more years. 

How will my body make it? There's only so many times I can jump "Jump 6 x, Jump 7 x, (higher) Jump 8 x, Jump 9 x. etc. 

And if the toddlers won't kill me, my teen volunteers will.

----------


## Otherside

> I'm looking forward to retirement. 10 more years. 
> 
> How will my body make it? There's only so many times I can jump "Jump 6 x, Jump 7 x, (higher) Jump 8 x, Jump 9 x. etc. 
> 
> And if the toddlers won't kill me, my teen volunteers will.



 :Hug: You can do it, my friend!

----------


## Chantellabella

> You can do it, my friend!



haha!!! That made my morning! 

And I get Barney and the Wiggles stuck in my head.  ::):    Part of the dangers of being a children's librarian.

----------


## L

Looking forward to starting my holistic massage therapy course

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Flash and iZombie starts back up tomorrow! And Arrow starts on Wednesday!! :-DDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## L

> A planned vacation to Japan next month. I've wanted to go for years now and never had the courage, always had too much anxiety. But my depression is threatening for me to cancel my plane ticket (even though I won't get a refund on it, I feel its worth it).  Sigh.....



That is pretty cool - I hope you feel up to going and enjoy yourself, I am jealous.

----------


## BillDauterive

A

----------

